# Anyone Else Ride While Pregnant?



## hennisntacanibal (Oct 5, 2011)

My husband and I are expecting our first child in just a couple months. While talking with my doctor about acceptable exercise routines (she also rides), she told me I had to quit rock climbing :-( but that I could keep riding for as long as it was comfortable. I figured I would stop when I got too big to fit in the saddle, or thereabouts. Fortunately for me, I'm pretty tall, so it wasn't until I hit the seventh month marker that I started showing at all, and I still ride four times a week, though I've had to slow down some and we did put restrictions on what I could do. Right now I can only ride for about an hour before I get tired, and anything that is outside regular flatwork (ie jumping, gaming, riding unpredictable horses) is out until my pregnancy is over.

Anyone else out there who's pregnant and still riding or rode while they were pregnant? I'd love to hear about your experiences!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I'll be 30 weeks Saturday and am still riding. (flat and trail)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

I rode while I was pregnant. Mostly trail riding. The rocking motion felt pretty good . The only thing that stopped me in the 7th month was my belly was so "out there" that I couldn't get close enough to mount!


----------



## hennisntacanibal (Oct 5, 2011)

@Poco: I just hit 31 weeks yesterday!
@Red Gate: I just started using a mounting block because my belly's in the way to get my foot in the stirrup.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I rode while I was pregnant - but not very often because I didn't have my own horse at the time.

One of the women in the roundup club I belonged to not only rode, but competed in barrels until just a couple of weeks before her babies were born (separate occasions.) NOTHING slowed her down! I saw a horse slip and fall with her while she was about six months pregnant with her first child. I thought both mother and baby were gonners, but the horse stood up, then she stood up...then she jumped back on and they took off again!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I rode while pregnant, no greenies of course & I quit when I felt my balance was too off at about 7 1/2 months.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

hennisntacanibal said:


> @Poco: I just hit 31 weeks yesterday!
> @Red Gate: I just started using a mounting block because my belly's in the way to get my foot in the stirrup.


Aww a December baby! Girl or boy? (girl here). My first pregnancy I rode until my due date. When my saddle no longer fit my belly I ride on a pad and surcingle lol. Right now I can still easily mount but as I get bigger my choices are either climb a fence, use a block, or my horse is trained to lay down for me if I'm not using a saddle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hennisntacanibal (Oct 5, 2011)

We are having a little girl as well! Tonight I rode and I'm so tired, but I also have a cold so hopefully when I get better I won't be so exhausted.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

The lady i got my 4 year old horse from rode him hes half broke and sh wore spurs on him and he bucked and she took off the spurs and kept riding. She had a beautiful girl a month ago. But her doc said until she is uncomfertable she can ride and not to fall off. Haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseyyGal (Jun 20, 2011)

A friend of mine competed in show jumping up until she was 7 months gone! She had a TINY bump :lol:


----------



## diggerchick (Nov 8, 2011)

i dont see why not ride while pregnant, i did not ride while pregnant because my mother forbidded me, but if she had no say i would have totally done it, just keep it easy


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

My instructor is 6 months, and she never hesitates to climb on Love to demonstrate something to me... It then results in her husband (my other instructor) yelling at her from the other end of the farm to "get off the **** horse!" :lol:


----------



## diggerchick (Nov 8, 2011)

The important thing is know your horse, but remember they still have that fight or flight instinct.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Was at labor and delivery last night due to some sharp pains I had been having. Turned out to he a bladder infection and the nurse told me to take it easy for a while. When my husband said "that means no horse riding!". The nurse quickly
Stopped him and said that horse riding in itself posed no risk and that if it's something I do regularly to go ahead and continue. Win!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jumpingrules92 (Aug 2, 2011)

Poco1220 said:


> Was at labor and delivery last night due to some sharp pains I had been having. Turned out to he a bladder infection and the nurse told me to take it easy for a while. When my husband said "that means no horse riding!". The nurse quickly
> Stopped him and said that horse riding in itself posed no risk and that if it's something I do regularly to go ahead and continue. Win!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hahaha! Poor guy thought he totally had an out! Lucky you


----------



## jumpingrules92 (Aug 2, 2011)

My best friend rode with her first baby literally up until 2 weeks before he was due- the doc said it would help! She was back to riding 4 weeks later. With baby #2 she rode up until her due date and was back again 4 weeks later. Shes crazy.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Nah, he knows I'll ride regardless and he knows my horse is safe but he gets a huge kick out of it when doctors or nurses say no because I get all feisty and argumentative over it! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

One of the girls at my barn is a little over 7 months, but barely showing. And she rides 3 days a week, usually. She knows her horse, and won't ride anyone elses at the moment. 

I'm in the process of trying to find out if I'm pregnant (1st test was confusing, taking another tomorrow.) But right now this nausea is what is keeping me from riding. I feel that as long as you know your horse, and you don't do anything stupid like jumping creeks, you're ok.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Idlepastures said:


> I'm in the process of trying to find out if I'm pregnant (1st test was confusing, taking another tomorrow.) .


By confusing I'm assuming you mean the control line was dark and the result line was extremely light? If so then CONGRATS a line is a line lol. If tomorrows isnt clearer feel free to post a pic of it or you can email it to me ([email protected]) if you'd like a second opinion!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

Poco1220 said:


> By confusing I'm assuming you mean the control line was dark and the result line was extremely light? If so then CONGRATS a line is a line lol. If tomorrows isnt clearer feel free to post a pic of it or you can email it to me ([email protected]) if you'd like a second opinion!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well, rather than a single horizontal line (-) I got a vertical dark line, and then a faint horizontal. Pretty sure its a positive. Same results, twice, lol. Looks like we're having a lil one. Going tomorrow to the dr to confirm, though.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Yep thats a positive! Congrats!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

Poco1220 said:


> Yep thats a positive! Congrats!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I went riding this morning, cause I actually wasn't immobile from nausea, and it didn't last long cause it made me sick


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

The first trimester is rough, more so if you have morning sickness.  *hugs*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

Poco1220 said:


> The first trimester is rough, more so if you have morning sickness.  *hugs*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks  Yea..I'm having all day sickness. *sigh* I don't think I've ever eaten so much chicken noodle soup in my life, lol. So far only thing that doesn't make it worse is the biscuits from red lobster, lol.


----------



## Rachel7861 (Oct 25, 2011)

And do you all still have time for your horses and showing after kids??? That's what i'm affraid of. We just bought our own farm, i do eventing and i cannot give it up. PLEASE tell me you can make it work. Oh, and I still plan on working full time. AH!


----------



## bubbleslove (Mar 9, 2010)

Rachel7861 said:


> And do you all still have time for your horses and showing after kids??? That's what i'm affraid of. We just bought our own farm, i do eventing and i cannot give it up. PLEASE tell me you can make it work. Oh, and I still plan on working full time. AH!


Lol this is the part I'm trying to work out right now! We're due in April. I rode most of my first trimester, then started having some issues and wasn't allowed to do much of anything. I'm feeling much, much better now, but since my horses have had a month off, I don't feel it's worth the risk to hop back on. So we're starting with ground driving and going to just keep them as fit as possible without actually being in the saddle. I hate it!! 

But anyways, I'm trying to get sorted as far as childcare and what I'm going to do so that I have any time whatsoever to ride and get to shows here and there.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Well....no, actually, I haven't....am I missing something?


----------



## highlander (Oct 26, 2008)

Congrats idlepastures! 
Me and soon to be husband were talking about this the other day for in the future. We came to the decision I shouldn't ride my own horse as at the moment he can be unpredictable (its he's nature to be different 1 hour to the next)so instead I can ride his mare. I'm looking forward to seeing riley and james!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

